# I can't resist the Grand kids toys. I hovered on Christmas Day



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 27, 2017)

My Grandson was having so much fun on his hover board I just had to try it. My doctor son in law had his doubts but I did it. I figured with a doctor in the house he could put me back together again. The hubby helped me on and I made it around my daughters kitchen island. I even let go for a good 30 seconds. The son in law was impressed. So was I.lol


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like fun, Ruth! Nice pictures


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2017)

Good going, Ruth! You look so happy.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2017)

You're braver than me.  We have one of our great granddaughters with us for a few days, and she got one of these things.  She took it down to the basement and practiced, but it was kind of "erratic".  After reading the instructions, I "recalibrated" it, and that made all the difference.  After an hour or so, she was zipping all over the place....and now, she has it upstairs and having a ball traveling all over the house.  TIP...if it starts to become hard to ride, place it on a good level surface, and get it as level as possible....I used a small level to get it real straight...then hold the "power" button IN for at least 30 seconds....well after all the "beeping" has stopped...that seems to do the trick.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2017)

It looks like great fun!!!

The picture of you and your husband reminded me of this little saying.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Neat.  A neighbor kid got one for his birthday this summer.  He showed me how it worked, and asked if I wanted to try it.  I politely declined.  My balance is not so hot when I am NOT standing on a moving wheely thing.  I do not need help.  You are very brave, Ruth.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2017)

Good for you Ruth, looks like great fun, I don't know if I'd be so brave!    Lovely shot of you and hubby!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think I would try it!! Great picture..


----------



## CeeCee (Dec 28, 2017)

You're braver than I am!  My 14 yr old grandson has the exact same one, same color, etc.  It was sitting in the den when I went in there to wrap some xmas presents.  My grandson was on his PlayStation playing a game and I asked him if he thought I could get on and not fall...he said I better not. 

I see him again in January and I just may try it...no dr in the house but 2 dentists so I should be okay if I only break my teeth.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2017)

Now you need a segway.


----------

